# BMW- X3 28i 2017 – Fuel pump Failure #life-threatening



## vinod.bmw (Aug 8, 2021)

I bought a used BMW x3 28i 2017 model from BMW Durham in Dec 2020 with 74K mileage. The car had passed all safety tests before they delivered it to me. It runs without any issues for seven months. Unfortunately, today the vehicle stalled in motion in the middle of a city street without warning or alarm. The dashboard lights were on, but the speedometer was at *0 rpm*, and I knew the engine had died; I immediately tried restarting the engine. While the engine cranked, I was in park, and the engine would not kick in despite turning over after repeated tries and being unable to move off the lane. Immediately I called BMW roadside assistance; they advised me to pull over the car to a safe place. However, It is sad and frustrating that there is no option for a vehicle with engine failure manually switched to "N" neutral gear! (no complaints on the customer support, though). After a few calls, BMW customer support arranged a tow truck with a wheel lift (Make sure that you get a Wheel lift in the first place, the flatbed Tow truck can't lift your car if it is not in "N" gear.). Finally, it is diagnosed as a *Fuel pump malfunction* and replacing the entire unit to fix the issue.

The fact that the car claims the highest safety standards has a significant failure suddenly and creates a life-threatening situation with cars barreling down at 40 mph is worrisome and poses issues with the Quality of critical components. Since yesterday, I have read several similar posts with comments on various forums regarding critical parts failures in motion. In BMW, who knows, might be in all their versions!!. I Wonder what action is taking to safeguard its customers' safety (no 1 priority) outside the Fancy advertisements. Imagine it happens again while going on a highway at 100 km/hr speed Finger crossed!...

Besides this, I am overwhelmed with BMW customer support. My car got repaired just in 1 day; they replaced the HPFP control unit and pump assembly. The total cost come to $1,600 (CAD); luckily, I had a VSC warranty and everything covered under that.


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

BMW F25 X3 xDrive28i SAV / Repair Manuals and Technical Data / 24 Automatic transmission / 24 34 Shift valves, parking lock /
*24 34 ...Unlock transmission lock electronically*









For various tasks, it is necessary to unlock and lock the parking lock.
Before releasing the parking lock, secure the vehicle against rolling away.










The emergency release is only possible if the engine does not start and the starter is turning.
If the emergency release must be activated although the engine starts, the fuse for the electrical fuel pump may be pulled.
The emergency release is active for 15 minutes.
As soon as a wheel speed signal is recorded, this period will be extended by another 15 minutes.
After this period of time, the transmission lock will be engaged without a message.
The chronological information depends on the battery capacity.











Only specially trained Service personnel are permitted to operate both the mechanicalas well as the electronic emergency transmission release system.
The vehicle must be raised and the underbody panelling removed in order to operate the mechanical emergency transmission release system.
Caution!
To operate the electronic emergency transmission release system the vehicle must notbe towed but rather only pushed.
In the case of misuse, a corresponding fault is entered in the fault memory.
Unlock transmission lock electronically

Switch the ignition on.
Apply the brake pedal and hold it down during the entire procedure.
Press start/stop button.
The starting operation may last for some seconds in low ambient temperatures and for diesel engines.
As soon as the starter motor can be heard to operate











Press and hold down the release button (1)











The specified time must necessarily be complied with!
Push selector lever (2) forward up to point of resistance and hold for 4 seconds.
Release the selector lever and quickly move it forward by another level again.











The selector lever position N is displayed in the instrument cluster.
The transmission lock is now electronically unlocked.
Release the brake pedal after the transmission lock has been successfully unlocked.
Leave the ignition switched on in order to subsequently move the vehicle.
The transmission automatically shifts into P when the ignition is turned off.










Caution!
The transmission lock is reactivated without a message when the start/stop button is pressed again.
If the gearbox cannot be released, turn the ignition off and on again and repeat the previous steps.
Allow the starter to cool down for approx. 10 minutes after unsuccessful attempts.


----------



## tom2021 (Feb 10, 2021)

Hi vinod.bmw, 

Can you please verify the mileage in km or miles?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## vinod.bmw (Aug 8, 2021)

tom2021 said:


> Hi vinod.bmw,
> 
> Can you please verify the mileage in km or miles?
> Thanks in advance.


In KM


----------



## ard (Jul 1, 2009)

lol

#life threatening?!?!?

Arent you just the Drama Queen.

First time owning a car? New to this world?


----------

